# Petrel on windows 7



## مايكروتك (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لدي برنامج petrel 2008 وكان البرنامج يعمل على ويندوز اكس بي ولكن الان لدي لاب توب بهاwindows7 x64 المشكلة بان petrel عند تنصيبه لا يقبل خزن السيرفر ويقول بانك تحتاج ان تكون بمثابة administrator لكي تستطيع عمل ذلك ارجو المساعدة ممن يستطيع ولكم جزيل الشكر ولاحترام


----------



## راشد البلوشي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ya dear.. its required you to run it as Administrator..

if the laptop is urs.. so your the administrator .. u may run it as administrator..

it will work 100%.. in windows 7 usually all application run as administrator.. if u run it normally sometimes give u an error..

kindly check out the attached image as u ll understant it easily .. how to run it as administrator

regards


----------



## Eissa Hussein (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخ راشد 
انا حملت الاكليبس بس مقدرت احمله ممكن طريقه التحميل 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

Eissa Hussein قال:


> اخ راشد
> انا حملت الاكليبس بس مقدرت احمله ممكن طريقه التحميل
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 

hi dear.. 

if u mean how to install Eclipse..

i can guid you surely..

well if ur talking abt Eclipse 2009.1 if u fully downloaded u ll find out the installation guiding in that folder..

anyway.. 

here in attached the guids for installing Eclipse 2009.1

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## drilling engineer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

i need both 

eclipse 2009 with licence

also any version of petrel especially 2007 with licence 

i've checked the attatched txt.file 
but i wanna the download links plz 

thank u


----------



## abdelaliali (11 نوفمبر 2010)

The..............................................................................................end

 Thanks​


----------



## eng.eslam7alawany (19 يونيو 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## ابو نونة (21 يونيو 2011)

can i have the link to download the petrol


----------



## aymanabdelazeem (20 يناير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

